

Target to phase out gender-based signage - notsony
https://corporate.target.com/article/2015/08/gender-based-signs-corporate#sf39850073

======
notsony
"Right now, our teams are working across the store to identify areas where we
can phase out gender-based signage to help strike a better balance. For
example, in the kids’ Bedding area, signs will no longer feature suggestions
for boys or girls, just kids. In the Toys aisles, we’ll also remove reference
to gender, including the use of pink, blue, yellow or green paper on the back
walls of our shelves."

